# How Well Do We Understand Musicians, Their Capabilities and Their Limitations?



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I came across an interesting though depressing article (attached) on musicians' plights due to illnesses, brought on by the illnesses themselves, but also by the stigmas (and lack of understanding, and dare I say, empathy) that are often associated with the announcements of the musicians' disease(s) or condition(s). I always find musicians amazing, either as individuals or as in groups, and I can imagine how much practices are needed to achieve some sort of perfection. Music as a business (whether Classical, R&B, Jazz, Country, Hip-Hop) is cut-throat, and we know it (have anyone been seeing Fox's hit show "Empire?"). And while I know, subconsciously at least, that musicians would eventually lose his/her ability to play (or sing) at the level as, say, ten years earlier, or beyond, that thought was not in the forefront in fully understanding what musicians must go through to succeed (or simply, to just make it).

Could it be that we take these musicians and their abilities too much for granted, without taking much into consideration their fallibilities? With the advancement of knowledge and medical science, treatments (even psychological ones) are more sophisticated and readily available (depending on location/country of course). But why the misunderstanding of the musicians' conditions persists? Why musicians, knowing that they're not going to play forever, continue to push themselves into playing or singing (recall James Levine).

I think we know the answers, due to personal experiences, what we've been seeing, and what we've been reading. But nevertheless, what say you?

Here's the link.
"The Broken Musician: The Taboo of Injury and Disability in Music" (by: Heather O'Donnell)
https://van-us.atavist.com/broken-musician


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

As an amateur musician I can speak of two personal experiences that have effected my playing. I used to be the principle bassoonist in two groups but last year I have had to retire from those two positions. I still play second or assistant bassoon.

One. I have developed an uncontrollable tremor in the little finger of my hand. As a result I have trouble fingering some notes. There is medication that I take that helps to control it.

Second. For a variety of reasons I have lost three teeth and I have had to cap one other. This has really messed up my embouchure (the muscles you use around you mouth to play a wind instrument). I have lost the ability to control the pitch of some notes and it has effected my ability to control how I can do a piano (soft) attack on others. I have recently acquired an appliance for my mouth that has dramatically helped alleviate these problems.

There are all sorts of problems that can effect how a person can play as they get older.


----------

